# maumee river fishing



## JSBowman

My plan was to head out early yesterday, but work got in the way of that. Decided to change what I had planned for today and head down and fish. It'll be a late start because I have to take my daughter to school, but it's better than not going at all. With any luck, I'll be having fish for dinner tonight. Good luck to all going out fishing today.


----------



## JSBowman

Fished for a few hours today, before I had to head back home. Started at Ft. Miegs and it was a bust. Not enough currant to keep my jig moving with a half oz weight. Headed over to Buttonwood after that. Got a good bite by my third cast, but it was the wron kind of fish. Also the only fish I landed today. Need 3/4 oz to hit bottom below the rapids.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Buddy fished it yesterday and got 2 fish in 5 casts. Will be heading down later this week


----------



## 88luneke

Fished it tonight for the first real effort for the season at Jerome Rd. Took home one eye, caught probably 12+ suckers, and then a random cat fish. Fished from 4-7pm. 1 oz weight gave me the best drift. 

People are getting limits, but it seems like you need to be at the right place at the right time. Otherwise it's 1s and 2s for the most part. 

How's Meigs' access to the island this year? That channel still dug out or has it shallowed back up so you can cross?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I hear it's even deeper this year. I will be hitting bg Island. Can't wait to do some damage down there


----------



## Zofchak

I'm going to be in Toledo tomorrow for work, so I plan on fishing Bluegrass for the first hour tomorrow morning. I'll post up a report around 8:30 (Hopefully a good one! )


----------



## JSBowman

88luneke said:


> How's Meigs' access to the island this year? That channel still dug out or has it shallowed back up so you can cross?


I'm 6' tall, and decided to turn back before I got wet. The few people who were fishing the island got over by kayak and canoe.


----------



## 88luneke

Yea I'm 6' 3" and filled my waders last year


----------



## Zofchak

Well, 45 minutes of fishing and one sucker and a couple scales (Didn't look like Walleye scales). I did see a few caught by the guys in boats, and from the main line on Bluegrass. The bank has really changed there since last time I fished it, and unfortunately I wasn't able to find the drift where I normally catch them.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Anyone venture out today?


----------



## 88luneke

I went yesterday morning, close to Jerome and my buddy and I had a couple jigs fall into the mouths of eyes, but nothing else. Pure chocolate milk clarity. I won't be going out again until Tuesday in the same area.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

U see any others catching fish? I'm still gonna giver er a go tomorrow. Truthfully I'm not expecting much


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the riv today, had limit by 9am (small males approx 4-5lbs each). Slowed down around noon ish. Ended up catching a few more but that was it. 1.5oz wright's is all I used today and all but 1 fish came on med size Green head with green glitter body. The other fish came on pink body. Saw a few 1s and 2s come out but most got skunked were we fished. Water was dropping pretty steady all day. Gl all hope my report helps put some fish on the bank for ya

Burgundy


----------



## 88luneke

Fished tonight, started at Jerome and ended up further down river. Caught two shorts and a biggin....but the biggin was "long line released" due to my inept netting abilities lol. 24"+, off to fight another day, and a bigger net on order lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The end of bg Island was hot the other day.


----------



## JSBowman

88luneke said:


> Fished tonight, started at Jerome and ended up further down river. Caught two shorts and a biggin....but the biggin was "long line released" due to my inept netting abilities lol. 24"+, off to fight another day, and a bigger net on order lol


I had that same problem last year. I now have a bigger net because of it.


----------



## 88luneke

Whooped em this morning. First cast at 7:11, last fish on the stringer by 8:11.


----------



## JSBowman

88luneke said:


> Whooped em this morning. First cast at 7:11, last fish on the stringer by 8:11.
> View attachment 251177


Looks like some good eaters. What was the hot color?


----------



## bobcolenso

May give it a shot Sunday. But (whatshizname, bought Gary's shop) is postponing the annual tourny due to predicted rotten conditions Saturday....
____________________________
Maumee Tackle April 6, 2017 

Anglers, Friends and Family,
After a good hard look at the weather for Friday and Saturday I have decide to push the Tournament and Customer Appreciation day back until Saturday April 15.
The reasoning is that Friday night is going to be very cold and snowy on into Saturday morning with some seriously high water predicted,then after Sat the warming trend begins on thru the week.

https://www.maumeetackle.net/blog/2...iation-day-postponed-until-saturday-april-15/

______________________________________


----------



## 88luneke

jsbowman said:


> Looks like some good eaters. What was the hot color?


Bright AF. First came on a chartreuse sparkle, then a chartreuse yellow, other two were glow. I think anything in the green/yellow bright category will catch. 

The real trick was the weight. I was running 1 oz, guy next to me struggled and had on 3/4. My theory was that I'm still getting a decent drift and the longer the jig is in the water, the better.


----------

